

Ask HN: Simple and Elegant Graphics App for Novices? - zachster

My day-distraction-project Profile Banner went viral a couple weeks ago (even though I got no love from HN!). 
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=117320678334654<p>I'm getting 200k impressions per day, but I don't want to put skeezy ads all over the place to pay for the servers I need to buy (or lease or whatever).<p>I was thinking that I could sell a really simple graphics app. I get quite a few requests for recommendations. My users want something easy to make the banner of their dreams.<p>I sent Pixelmator (http://www.pixelmator.com) an inquirey (a few minutes ago), but I thought I'd ask here for recommendations. My users are young, international, and a little silly.<p>I'd love to find something that feels more like an iPhone app than a desktop one. I think $20 would be a good price point, hopefully with at least a $5 referral payout.<p>Any suggestions. I'd also be curious about open source ones (but REALLY simple), and other suggestions for monetizing. I am working on a system where users can pay to get their banners featured so they get more downloads. But who knows if that will work out.
======
magicofpi
Here's another possibility: Sketch [1] (by the makers of Fontcase), which
seems simple enough also. Incidentally, they also have an iPad app, called
SketchPad [2].

For open source, there's an app I've tried a few times called Drawberry [3],
which looks something like Pixelmator, but is for vector drawing.

[1] <http://www.bohemiancoding.com/sketch/overview/> [2]
<http://www.bohemiancoding.com/sketchpad> [3]
<http://raphaelbost.free.fr/DrawBerry.html>

------
jbrennan
Pixelmator is great but I'd also highly recommend Acorn[1] (for Mac users).

[1]: <http://flyingmeat.com/acorn/>

~~~
zachster
Oooh. That does look good. I will look into it. Thanks!

I did want to find a cross platform product so I could unify support and
tutorial information, but I can compromise on that.

------
zachster
Clickables:

My App:
[http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=117320678334...](http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=117320678334654)
<http://apps.facebook.com/profile-banner/>

Pixelmator: <http://www.pixelmator.com/>

